# Daemon Prince Conversion



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I am planning on doing a Daemon Prince of Slaanesh conversion. I want to use Elphias Levi's Baphomet as a source. What feed back can ya'll give me?


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

you could base it on the chaos spawn: that has a beastman-like head that looks a lot like this picture. also, the body is quite bulky, which you'll need to make it the size of a deamon prince. one of the bodies has hooves as well. you could ad (folded) pegasuswings, and greenstuff the pants/loincloth-thing. to make it a little more slaaneshi than the sourcematerial, you could add extra armes to move it more towards a keeper of secrets, the body has multiple sockets. if you want to stick with just two arms you can fill them up with greenstuff.

good luck, and post the final results please


----------

